# A Bit of Fun with Plasticville Hospital



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Circus arrived in town, and some of the animals 
escaped, Jumanji style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice! I love fun scenes like this on a layout.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh! The HUMANITY!!


----------

